# **** still flippin my trap



## dangrv2 (Jan 10, 2008)

For the second time inside a week, a **** flipped my trap at one of my cubby sets. I even seated the trap perfectly, covered it with a coffee filter and coated it with small gravel. It looked perfect. No chain exposed and set back about 10 inches and to the side of the opening in about 4 inches of water. Nothing but big wet **** prints on the rocks when I checked my line the other morning. I'm gettin tired of feedin this guy. :******: I guess a gang would work. Any pointers???


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the trap bedded in a mud bottom? Even though the trap chain is not exposed is the trap chain on the side that the **** is most likely entering your set? When I make a water set I firmly bed my trap into the mud and push my trap chain into the mud as well. I don't use any trap covering as it is not needed for water sets. Your trap positioning sounds fine. You may want to place it about six inches back and offset it two inches and see what happens. How big of a cubby are you using? You could try using a pocket set with a hole of about three inches wide and about eight to ten inches deep. It's possible that your cubby may be big enough to give him a lot of room to move around when he is working your set. A pocket set should narrow his operating area and his attention will be focused on the narrow hole. Let us know what happens. It's situations like these that make us better trappers.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

also try covering the area around the trap with whatever you are covering your trap with. why would they be interested in that one patch of sufted dirt (eg) if there is 2 square feet of sifted dirt on the ground? :huh:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

You might want to try putting another trap where this smart one would be when he flips your original trap. Kinda like a gang set. It might not be expecting the other trap. Or try a bucket set with a coni-bear near by if legal to do so in your area.

Ima870man


----------

